# What other hobbies and homemade goodies do you make?



## alwaysme07 (May 5, 2014)

For me I knit, crochet, bake breads, made some cheese, wine and beer and of course soaps. Just wondering what other interesting hobbies are out there.


----------



## jenfrat (May 5, 2014)

I knit and crochet.  Have wanted to take up beer brewing (don't drink it...but hubby does!) for some time.  Hopefully one day!


----------



## Seawolfe (May 5, 2014)

We cured 20 lbs of olives last year, will be out by this fall, so will definitely do that again. Roast our own coffee with a Frankenstein roaster that can roast over a pound at a time. Need to get back into beer brewing. I use my dehydrator a couple times a week, and just started canning. Love to cure meats. I have this odd prairie woman obsession...


----------



## craftymom0263 (May 5, 2014)

I make homemade candies, and cakes. I also do scrapbooking. I would love to learn how to quilt.


----------



## Silverwolf (May 5, 2014)

I grow edible mushrooms, I make bentwood rings, I do canning, I cook, I bake, I do wood burning though I'm not very good, I make awesome walking sticks, I can build a computer and of course I make soap. You could try bentwood rings or mushrooms growing both are fun.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (May 5, 2014)

I knit, crochet, cook, bake, can jams/jellies, make basic jewelry, read & write fanfiction, meet with my friends weekly for tabletop roleplay games... I've also dabbled a bit in spinning, yarn dyeing, and a few other crafts.


----------



## Jerliesa (May 5, 2014)

I scrapbook, sew, dabble in some candle making, cook/bake, sculpt, write and of course, make soap and some other toiletries.

EDIT: Oh, and I knit.


----------



## inkyfingers (May 5, 2014)

Well, some of them are in my siggy, but...

 I love to cook, sew, scrapbook, rubber stamping (greeting cards) knit crochet, make soap, write fiction (hope to be published someday) and I am passionate about pole dancing.

 Us soapers are a creative bunch, aren't we?


----------



## Relle (May 6, 2014)

I do lots of the above and never throw anything out, you never know when you might need it .


----------



## shunt2011 (May 6, 2014)

I cook, crochet, bake and do canning & gardening.  And of course soap & B&B.


----------



## detroitgirl77 (May 6, 2014)

My main hobby (besides soaping) is sewing. I love sewing for my family and friends. I have amassed quite the collection of sewing supplies with my soaping supplies are starting to get that way as well.   My other hobbies are organic gardening, canning and dehydrating along with cooking. 

I also want to start making jewelry but don't have time for that between my current hobbies, kids and work.


----------



## lsg (May 6, 2014)

I am a sometimes cheese and wine maker.  I have also started a new hobby, card making.  I amazed at some of the wonderful tutorials on card making.  Who knew?


----------



## Susie (May 6, 2014)

Loom knitting(just can't make my yarn stay on those points, so no needle knitting), crochet, bake breads, cook, veggie/herb gardening.


----------



## LunaSkye (May 6, 2014)

I knit and crochet (I'm not the best at them), read and research (I love learning about things that interest me), and listen to music (the one thing that keeps me sane).


----------



## InNae (May 6, 2014)

I'm in Tae Kwon Do, but I don't think I'll find to many people who want a kick in the head so I don't think that qualifies. Other than that, my hobby is my children.

InNae


----------



## Jencat (May 6, 2014)

My main hobby these days is stitching (needlepoint, counted canvas, hardanger, embroidery, etc.).  I also make beaded jewelry, scrapbook, sew, quilt and do a bit of knitting.  I want to learn tatting and crocheting and how to make jewelry out of broken china/glassware.  And of course soaping and bath and body products.  Since I work full time, I obviously need more hours in the day somewhere.  And a maid.  And a cook.


----------



## philip (May 6, 2014)

I make detergents. Ammonia cleaners general purpose cleaner dish washing liquid laundry powder you name it I make it BUT I do not copycat  other peoples or brand names  formula :crazy: . All by trail and error and I am using seriously dangerous chemicals But my favorite  is making old traditional soap from scratch


----------



## soap321 (May 6, 2014)

Silverwolf said:


> I grow edible mushrooms, I make bentwood rings, I do canning, I cook, I bake, I do wood burning though I'm not very good, I make awesome walking sticks, I can build a computer and of course I make soap. You could try bentwood rings or mushrooms growing both are fun.



Oh so jealous about the mushrooms! What kind and how do you grow? We tried growing shiitake and portabella. It was sad lol and stinky. 

I do professional photography on the side which stems into my personal life, crochet, scrapbooking, hiking, camping.


----------



## Carty812 (May 6, 2014)

I like to build things. Furniture, cabinets, tables, chairs, whatever. I also have a weird fascination with lights. I am like the rain women of garden lighting... LOL.


----------



## jules92207 (May 6, 2014)

I love to garden, cook, bake and make my own herbal seasonings.


----------



## SoapBubbles (May 6, 2014)

I enjoy making my own homemade lip balms as well as candlemaking, incense, and herbal-infused oils.


----------



## Silverwolf (May 8, 2014)

I've grown just about every kind of mushroom that you can grow indoors. Shiitake are awesome but they do best on full logs you can grow on woodchip/sawdust but it's more difficult. Button/portobello mushrooms are foul if you ask me I just hate the flavor and the substrates are REALLY unpleasant, I grew them once but never again. If you ever want to talk fungi drop me a line, I've spoken at the Telluride mushroom festival and I know a few things when it comes to mushrooms.


----------



## AcornSky (May 8, 2014)

I've tried growing mushrooms three times and my total so far is one.  It was a very nice mushroom, and I cooked it in butter and divided it between us.  I am not going to give up, but I think I need to do some research!

I do all sorts of needlework (mostly embroidery and knitting), bake (mostly bread and biscuits) and make leaded stained glass panels.


----------



## Ruthie (May 8, 2014)

Besides soap,  scrubs and gardening,  my favorite activity is my job.   I dont know if that counts, but I teach pre-k in public school and  feel so fulfilled that I have no desire to quit,  even though I am the oldest person on my campus and probably in the entire district.  I just have fun doing it!  I'm looking forward to next year even more.   I'll have a new team teacher who is as wild about this as I am.


----------



## PinkCupcake (May 8, 2014)

Even though I cook all day long (I am a baker/pastry chef), I love baking bread, crackers, dog treats, and especially cookies. I also love candy making (truffles, pralines, caramels, etc.) doing beaded embroidery, growing herbs, and reading, especially biographies.


----------



## Sagebrush (May 9, 2014)

I love cooking and baking and inventing new and interesting things in the kitchen...this ranges from infusing gin with herbs to experimenting with green avocado frosting for birthday cakes  My creativity in the kitchen mixed well with my approach to soap making when I started soaping a few years ago. 
I feel like I have more hobbies than that, but between time with my husband and son, my "regular" job, and always trying to grow my soaping business, there's not much time for anything else


----------



## ocean_soul (May 9, 2014)

Photography is my other great hobby love!  I get downright depressed if I can't go out picture taking.  I enjoy drawing and painting as well though I'm quite out of practice.  Cooking is fun too!  I spend many a late Sunday night (Monday's are grocery days) looking at food blogs and drooling, lol!


----------



## CrafterAl (May 9, 2014)

Other interests of mine include...

Traditional archery (wood bows).
Tent camping.
Leather crafts.
Gardening (especially garlic and sweet potatoes).
Field-type English Cocker Spaniels.
Nubian dairy goats.
Cattle.


----------



## Iluminada (May 9, 2014)

I have recently took up wood crafting. It all happened by accident and as a result of me being cheap.  I wanted something different to display my products at craft shows and not the average table. So in my pursuit to be different and cheap (did not want to pay anyone) I created benches to display my products. 
The frame of the bench folds up to make it easier for transporting.


----------



## Ruthie (May 10, 2014)

Illuminada, that looks great!  And I love how it folds up.  The products look great on it, too.


----------



## Susie (May 10, 2014)

Those are so nice!  And practical!  Smart you!  I would be willing to bet that if you posted one of those on Etsy, you may just be able to sell a few...


----------



## twinkiesmommy2009 (May 10, 2014)

Iluminada,

Would you be wiling to share the plans for how you built those?  I've been asking my husband to make some for me.  You did an awesome job!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making App


----------



## Iluminada (May 12, 2014)

*I sent you a PM*

I messaged you.



twinkiesmommy2009 said:


> Iluminada,
> 
> Would you be wiling to share the plans for how you built those?  I've been asking my husband to make some for me.  You did an awesome job!
> 
> ...


----------



## BabyPickles106 (May 12, 2014)

My interest are oil and acrylic painting, scratch art.  Photography so I have references to paint.  Playing with old family photos and making DVD slide shows.  I love to bake, collect recipes, cook both healthy foods and candies.  Reading, loom knitting, crochete, soaping and last but not least time with family and friends.  Oh and my full time job which I both hate & love depending on the day.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (May 13, 2014)

I make candles and do a bit of gardening. I love making jams. 
And that is pretty much it. I study at the moment so big chunk of my free time goes on assignments, reading, etc. I haven't made any soap in 6 weeks.


----------



## Susie (May 13, 2014)

*"I haven't made any soap in 6 weeks."*

Hi Fuzz-Juzz.  The first step is admitting you have a problem. 

My name is Susie, and I am a Soapaholic.  It has been 2 days since I made my last soap.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 13, 2014)

Other than soap and other BB products, I have started to learn the cello.  I used to fence and shoot, but those aren't an option at the moment - maybe in the future.  I love to bake and also make things like Sloe Gin and so on.  A bit of wood working - I have some plans drawn up but need more time to get it worked on.

As for cheese and wine, yes, also a hoby - but consuming rather than making.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (May 13, 2014)

I think this is the longest time in ages that went without soapmaking.  
I'll get back to it, only 3 more weeks until exams are done.
At least cured soaps got chance to be used up, my soap storage in pantry was getting out of control. 
I am down to about last 4-5 batches.


----------



## rigato (May 13, 2014)

I have started with bracelet when I was young. but today I knit, crochet, build anything I find on Pinterest


----------



## Belinda02 (May 13, 2014)

I think I'm going to start raising quail.  We are moving and chickens will not be allowed. Quail are quieter, eggs are smaller and they will make less mess to clean.  I could keep males and raise babies.


----------



## Relle (Jun 5, 2014)

For those who crochet - doesn't mean you should.:silent:


----------



## AcornSky (Jun 5, 2014)

Oooooohhhhhh dear.....

And let's not let the knitters off either.


----------



## Khanjari (Jun 5, 2014)

Besides making soaps and scrubs, I love doing HENNA tattoos! !!!!

Recent pictures of the design I did on my own hand!!!!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 6, 2014)

I like sewing, just made myself a new tote from an old sweater, some furnishing fabric and a spare zipper. 





Those are my husband's hairy arms not mine!


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 6, 2014)

Haha - hairy arms. That is a cool bag! 

I think I am going to get into sewing since I just inherited about 100 lbs of fabric. Time to learn how to use that sewing machine now.


----------



## Jencat (Jun 6, 2014)

Cute tote!  And I'm really glad you said those are your husband's arms because I was a bit startled.


----------

